
Bill fighting online child sexual abuse while threatening encryption - ramblenode
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-technology-encryption/u-s-lawmakers-introduce-bill-fighting-online-child-sexual-abuse-while-threatening-encryption-idUSKBN20S2HF
======
rasengan
Encryption is a form of free speech [1].

[1] [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/04/remembering-case-
estab...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/04/remembering-case-established-
code-speech)

